# Empty



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just returned from my favorite reloading store. Not one box of 6 MM bullets of any brand left and they don't know when the next shipment is going to be. Not one ounce of IMR 4350 left either and the same story as the bullets don't know when they will come in.
They did how ever have, 30 bricks of cci small rifle primers, 50 bricks of cci bench large rifle primers and another 50 bricks of large rifle primers. About 200 bricks of 209 primers on the shelf and 20 bags of 7 1/2 chilled shot @ $42.00 a bag.

 Al


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It seems to be pretty hit and miss still for finding the powder you want. I think I actually saw some 8lb jugs of imr4350 on the shelf the last time I was in Grand Forks. I'm sitting on about 2 1/2lbs of imr4350 right now, so I should be ok for the summer. I do need to get my hands on some more H4350, but I think I know where I can get some more 1lb jugs of it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Everyone is making as much as they can. There is such a shortage it is not funny. Granted you have the guys that are buying stuff they will never use. Some of them are holding onto it so they can make cash others just do not want to run out ever.

Just keep your eye out. I have been looking for CCI LR Mag primers since Oct of last year. I finally got some after a few months of searching.

The phrase 'balls to the wall' was originally conceived to describe Chuck Norris entering any building smaller than an aircraft hangar.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Williams had a bunch of powders and bullets of other calibers. I am not in need of the stuff right now as I have at least 500 rounds for the 243, and a couple of pounds of IMR 4350 powder left. I got the Shot gun slugs I went there for and they had a lot more left.

 Al


----------

